# How to use your APC Pets



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone,

This thread is on how to use your pets. Please read the FAQ over at the developer's site. This will explain quite a bit.

Once you're done reading it and if you have questions, please post them here.

Once again, thanks for supporting APC!


----------



## chiahead

OK so it says you get 500 points for registering. So do I need to register here or there to get the 500 points so I can get an egg? I just noticed that some people already have pets going, so how did they get them? It seems I only have 45 points now, so I would have to wait a long time before the point value reaches 500 so I can get an egg.


----------



## MiamiAG

chia,

Where are you seeing your points?


----------



## chiahead

its on the petz main scren


----------



## MiamiAG

I see you got the pet.


----------



## MiamiAG

If anyone else is short on points, let us know by posting here.


----------



## frozenoak

I am quite a bit shy of an egg. However, I thought that was part of the design. I would love to get enough to start an egg.

Thanks,
dale

P.S. If I get an egg is it a random pet or do you have some say?


----------



## MiamiAG

Eggs are random pets.

For some reason, some of the members who donated the $20+ have not had their points increased to 1000 as they should. If you haven't, please post here. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## JanS

Is there a link somewhere to go to the pet place? I've just been using the one you provided when you announced it, but I can't seem to find a link on either the index page or home page.


----------



## frozenoak

I was thinking this would be usefull also. I currently use the thumbnail of my egg to gain access to the pet area but I sometimes have to search out one of my old posts to be able to use this feature. A link in the header would be extreemly usefull.

dale


----------



## MiamiAG

Done. Thanks.


----------



## dukydaf

I was curious to see what happends when i click the pet. So i did, and found out that i can see the pet status and options.
The pet was hungry so i belive i fed ANOTHER MEMBERs PET with a meat pie. 

Is this for real ? 
In my opinion viewing of the satus and the actions you can take should be limited by a password at least.


----------



## Jimbo205

> In my opinion viewing of the satus and the actions you can take should be limited by a password at least.


 Just curious. Why?


----------



## dukydaf

Because it is not fair to train and care for another members pet. If i had a pet i know i would like to grow him how i like. And i belive that you can even "sell" the pet


----------



## Jimbo205

Now I have something else to show my kids. They can help Dad with his 'digi pet'. Thanks for the info. I knew nothing about these cute little things.


----------



## redstrat

so just currious whats the whole thing have to do with APC?


----------



## JanS

davis.1841 said:


> so just currious whats the whole thing have to do with APC?


It's all explained here - Features enhancement fundraising drive

Aside from going for a good cause, it's just a little OT fun for the members who are interested.


----------



## chiahead

I dunno what this means but it looks like there is a piece of cake next to my pets head. Its in a thought bubble. There is also a tear coming from his eye. I thought maybe he wanted a piece of cake but that didnt help. I wonder if there is some list to show me what that means.


----------



## chiahead

I think I found an issue with the foods at the market. Apparently the prime steak has a positive value of 40. All the food items should lower the rating according to the petz site.

Dumb Question Probably - P3tz

Also not sure about the rump steak having a negative 20 moral and the prime steak being positive. Maybe the meat items lower the moral and the sweet stuff boost it. Gosh I sound like a real dork.


----------



## dstephens

I registered last night at the developer's site. Isn't that worth 500 points? It has not been posted to my account as of this morning. Just checking to see if there is something further I need to do to make sure the points are deposited to my account. Thanks


----------



## MiamiAG

Darrell,

The FAQ at the developer's site refers to just their site. You were given 1,000 points when you donated. Points are now earned simply by being active here at APC.

Enjoy!


----------



## MiamiAG

chiahead said:


> I think I found an issue with the foods at the market. Apparently the prime steak has a positive value of 40. All the food items should lower the rating according to the petz site.
> 
> Dumb Question Probably - P3tz
> 
> Also not sure about the rump steak having a negative 20 moral and the prime steak being positive. Maybe the meat items lower the moral and the sweet stuff boost it. Gosh I sound like a real dork.


I'll look into Chia. Thanks!


----------



## MiamiAG

chiahead said:


> I dunno what this means but it looks like there is a piece of cake next to my pets head. Its in a thought bubble. There is also a tear coming from his eye. I thought maybe he wanted a piece of cake but that didnt help. I wonder if there is some list to show me what that means.


Click on the pet and it should give you the pet's statistics. He needs food. Looks like you figured that out.


----------



## MiamiAG

dukydaf said:


> Because it is not fair to train and care for another members pet. If i had a pet i know i would like to grow him how i like. And i belive that you can even "sell" the pet


Yes, it is possible to give points to someone else' pet. Did you know that you can even steal it? Not that I'm suggesting that, mind you.


----------



## Jimbo205

> Yes, it is possible to give points to someone else' pet. Did you know that you can even steal it? Not that I'm suggesting that, mind you.


 The quiet man behind the curtain has a mischievous streak! (ha,ha!)


----------



## dstephens

Thanks for the clarification Art. I obviously need to go back and re-read the FAQ in the morning instead of 2 AM.....


----------



## John N.

Hey Chiahead, your pet is starving! Poor guy is dreaming about food!  

The higher the percentage the more hungry and/or more evil (moral) your pet will be. 

-John N.


----------



## frozenoak

What do you get when you mix a monkey and a dino? I don't know either but I will find out tomarow when my egg hatches. ohhh... I can't wait.


----------



## bigstick120

In what ways can we earn more points, it takes forever to get any points! Seems to long before you have enough points to do anything. What happens if your pet dies? Can you get another when you have enough points?


----------



## dstephens

Can we sell or trade pets?


----------



## MiamiAG

bigstick120 said:


> In what ways can we earn more points, it takes forever to get any points! Seems to long before you have enough points to do anything. What happens if your pet dies? Can you get another when you have enough points?


You can always purchase another pet. Points are earned by starting a thread, posting, registering and referring members. It should not be difficult to purchase items as a post earns you 50 points and a thread start earns you 100. As a result, simply making two posts is enough to purchase food.


----------



## MiamiAG

dstephens said:


> Can we sell or trade pets?


I believe you can sell pets through the pet shop.


----------



## chiahead

Art_Giacosa said:


> You can always purchase another pet. Points are earned by starting a thread, posting, registering and referring members. It should not be difficult to purchase items as a post earns you 50 points and a thread start earns you 100. As a result, simply making two posts is enough to purchase food.


Making a post is only 5 points not 50, and starting a thread is not 100. Maybe you should double check and/or adjust those values if thats what they are supposed to be.


----------



## sarahbobarah

When can *I* get a pet???


----------



## bigstick120

Art_Giacosa said:


> You can always purchase another pet. Points are earned by starting a thread, posting, registering and referring members. It should not be difficult to purchase items as a post earns you 50 points and a thread start earns you 100. As a result, simply making two posts is enough to purchase food.


That isnt right, I think every other post is 5 not 50 for sure.


----------



## sarahbobarah

Apparently, I'm not "allowed" to own a pet


----------



## MiamiAG

Sarahbobarah is allowed to own a pet.


----------



## MiamiAG

Folks,

I increased the amounts this morning.


----------



## dstephens

Wow, I am really glad someone caught that point "miss", or it would become posting just to eat...... at 5 points a post. Thanks


----------



## Ajax

Is there any way to tell how many points you have without going into a thread that you've posted in? Maybe add it to the pets area?


----------



## MiamiAG

It's in the Pets area. Yellow bar on the right under the icons for the buildings.


----------



## Ajax

Yup just found it thanks!


----------



## Ajax

Ok now that I've dang near killed my pet  , why can't I buy health items from the vet? It says "You do not have any pets suitable for this action". Man it's tough teaching an old dog new tricks :lol:

Edit: You can't have an open training session if you want to purchase an item from the vet.


----------



## JanS

sarahbobarah said:


> When can *I* get a pet???


In the pets area, you have to go to the vet. (The building with the green cross on top)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/petz.php?do=vet

From that page there is an option to create a new pet or egg.


----------



## Jimbo205

> You can always purchase another pet. Points are earned by starting a thread, posting, registering and referring members. It should not be difficult to purchase items as a post earns you 50 points and a thread start earns you 100. As a result, simply making two posts is enough to purchase food.


How many points for each member we get to fill out their profiles or encourage shy members to make a post? There are many people in this forum that are very shy for one reason or another.


----------



## chiahead

Ajax said:


> Ok now that I've dang near killed my pet  , why can't I buy health items from the vet? It says "You do not have any pets suitable for this action". Man it's tough teaching an old dog new tricks :lol:
> 
> Edit: You can't have an open training session if you want to purchase an item from the vet.


If your pet is in trainign or battle you cannot get items from the vet for it, or feed it.


----------



## Cassie

thanks for increasing the points, that will emliminate, or at least decrease, the chances for spam posts...


----------



## lailastar

*Can we vote on this? I want to pick my eggs parents!*

I would like a cross of aquarius and pegasus. What if my egg is neither? Am I supposed to be happy cause hes/shes healthy and has the requsite number of appendages? Can I have a cross of my choice ? 
If my pet is a cross of two other members pets- and those are its parents- should they have socialization time? Will that impact my pets health?


----------



## Jimbo205

Is it impolite to feed anothers pet? 
I just can't stand to see creatures cry because they are starving.


----------



## chiahead

It looks like I started a battle but I cannot exit out of it. Any idea how I can so I can feed my starving pet?


----------



## leonpetty

I've been trying to find where I can get a pet or an egg, but haven't had any luck! I don't see the buy an egg link in the vet? Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Jimbo205

It looks like this:

Vet 

Create a P3tz Egg.........................Create a Pet.....................................Termination Clinic 
Click Here to Create an Egg............Click Here to Create a Pet....................Click Here to Terminate a Pet 

Well, if the cut and paste works, it might.


----------



## leonpetty

I don't see any of that under the vet menu  Do I have to donate money to APC to become involved?


----------



## Jimbo205

In the top right hand side of your screen you should see the Red Thermometer for the Features Enhancement Fundraising Drive. It has all the information there. Let us know if you are successful with that.


----------



## lailastar

TO Jimbo: umm...how do I say this? Your pet is my pets parent... Maybe you should have a talk with your pet. lol


----------



## JanS

leonpetty said:


> I don't see any of that under the vet menu  Do I have to donate money to APC to become involved?


You have over 1,100 points, so that should be enough to get a pet.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/petz.php?do=vet

Do you see the options to buy on the attached screen print?


----------



## leonpetty

JanS said:


> You have over 1,100 points, so that should be enough to get a pet.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/petz.php?do=vet
> 
> Do you see the options to buy on the attached screen print?


I have this:


----------



## Jimbo205

:whoo: :scared: 8) [smilie=l: [smilie=b: :yawinkle: :eyebrows: :madgrin: :fear: :biggrin: :wink:  :hug: [smilie=w: :smile: artyman: :suspiciou =D> :biggrin1: :yo: :amen:  [smilie=r:  :rofl:  :grouphug: :smokin: :tea: :slywink: :shock: arty: :bounce: [smilie=n: :lol: :dance: :clap2: :high5: \\/ :tongue1: :twitch:  :kiss: rogar-Si [smilie=k: :wave: :jaw: [QUOTE]TO Jimbo: umm...how do I say this? Your pet is my pets parent... Maybe you should have a talk with your pet. lol[/QUOTE]

Jimbo205 is blushing.

As you can see, fatherhood and becoming a grandfather can bring out many different emotions in a man all at the same time.

He is pretty young. (How did that happen?!) You do know what his name is, correct?

Does the grand child get a shortened version of his name?

Wow! Hey Turbomkt - check this out!

Who has some cigars? I am so proud! Well, tell the little one that he always has to talk to his Mama with love and respect! That's the number #1 rule in my house. (If Mama is happy, the whole house is happy. If Mama is in a bad mood........)


----------



## lailastar

Awww. BUt on another note...I just found out its mother has passed. [-( :Cry: . He/She's not even hatched yet! Ohhhhh. WHat shall I tell it...


----------



## MiamiAG

Leonpetty,

An APC pet is a thank you gift for making a donation to APC of at least $20. All the pets you see where obtained during our recent fundraiser. However, you can still make a PayPal donation to [email protected] at any time.

Thanks.


----------



## cs_gardener

lailastar,

Don't worry, your pets mother (my Judith) had a training accident 'cause I didn't know what I was doing. Once I have enough points I will resurrect her. Your pet should be interesting, a cross between a fox and isn't Jimbo's an aquarius? Does that mean you get one or the other or a cross of both?

I now know what these pets have to do with keeping aquariums - research FIRST! and have lots of patience. <<sigh>> One of these days I'll learn.


----------



## Jimbo205

Can we donate points to others? 
I mean, other than feed my pet I don't really know what to do with the creature. 
I checked the battlezone and it did not appeal to me.


----------



## leonpetty

Art_Giacosa said:


> Leonpetty,
> 
> An APC pet is a thank you gift for making a donation to APC of at least $20. All the pets you see where obtained during our recent fundraiser. However, you can still make a PayPal donation to [email protected] at any time.
> 
> Thanks.


I thought that may be the case! That's a great incentive and as soon as I'm able to afford it I will definitely be donating what I can to APC


----------



## sarahbobarah

I am stuck in a training session! Help!!! When I get into the training session I am in, it says "Loading..." and it never finishes "loading"!

 Wah!!!!


----------



## MiamiAG

Yes, points can be donated to others.



Jimbo205 said:


> Can we donate points to others?
> I mean, other than feed my pet I don't really know what to do with the creature.
> I checked the battlezone and it did not appeal to me.


----------



## MiamiAG

Sarah,

Hit refresh. You shouldn't be stuck there.


----------



## lailastar

hoto: Anyday now. My little eggy should be hatching.... got to put the memory card in the camera for this one. :!:


----------



## sarahbobarah

Art, I almost asked you what you meant by "refresh". I'm using firefox, and I think that was the issue. I opened the page in IE and no problems there  Thanks!


----------



## Jimbo205

> I checked the battlezone and it did not appeal to me.


On 2nd thought;

Killing other creatures in a training room for the sake of going up levels.

Animal Kingdom. Hmmm.....

Is this what that Pokemon my kids play is all about?

Rhetorical question. Just doesn't matter. Dead creature, living creature. 
Next round.


----------



## sarahbobarah

Dear Powers that Be (aka Art) 

I thought I had the problem solved, but it looks like I still can't remove my pet from its training session. If you could possibly fix this, it would be super cool. 

Sincerely,
Sarah


----------



## JanS

lailastar said:


> hoto: Anyday now. My little eggy should be hatching.... got to put the memory card in the camera for this one. :!:


LOL! I can see you showing the pics of your new hatch to all of your family and friends, and what they'll think... :loco:


----------



## MiamiAG

Sarah,

Please feel free to also include the Gnatster in the powers that be  . I have removed you from the training.


----------



## cs_gardener

arty: Yeah!!! Judith is back. I finally built up enough points to resurrect her.  She even aged while she was dead (I wondered about that). I'll have to be more careful this time, I like my pretty little fox.


----------



## Cassie

So, has anyone figured out how to level up spells?


----------



## gabeszone

Please help my pet stuck in mortal combat. Joking but its really stuck in training mode.


----------



## John N.

*Gabe, *I had a similar problem learning how to get out of training myself. But it's easy.

Hit Control
A new prompt with "action" and "attacK" will pop up. 
Right above that, there's a link to "end training session" 
Click that and you can get out of there!

* Cassie,* I'll haven't tried getting spells for my pet, but maybe they level up as you get older/more experienced and/or allowed to purchase the upgrade? I'm just shooting in the dark there, but it makes some sense.

-John N.


----------



## Cassie

I didn't think of buying the levels. So far it hasn't helped to use them in fighting... I'll have to check on that, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jimbo205

> So far it hasn't helped to use them in fighting... I'll have to check on that, thanks for the idea!


 Cassie, does that mean that you HAVE tried the spells while Fighting or Training and they have not worked; or that you have spells and have not been able to use them yet?

The spell that I purchased in the beginning did not become an option to use until I hit a certain level. When you are able to use a spell it will become an option to use besides attack.

Also, if I understand correctly the point to training is to gain experience and levels; NOT necessarily to kill the other creature, correct?

I mean if the other creature only has 4-9 points left and you have already gained experience points; it is not like you would gain bonus points or a dramatic number of points to make it worthwhile to kill the other creature right?

Or is the point to actually kill the other creature?

And has anyone else had issues with refreshing locking up or something like that? I have DSL and at times the speed makes me think that maybe it should basically be text only.

Or is my connection going through some times zones before being processed through a server?


----------



## Cassie

I have used the spells, but using them has not increased the levels. I think that you can only use the spells once you have the right morale, so if you have a a good spell, you have to hae the halo. I think your pet's level is irrelevant. I'll have to see if it lets me buy the spell again, and if it does, if I gain a level on it.


----------



## lailastar

:cheer2::biggrin1::tea: =D>

:bathbaby: Please welcome my new hatchling Babu Nanu!

Today is her? first day eggless. AWWWWW. SO CUTE! 

I bought her some food she had steak and icecream for her first meal. SPoil em right from the beginning....

ALso- good job to her parents: Judith (cs gardener) and hemanthius micro. (Jimbo205). You guys are petzgrandparents!


----------



## LindaC

When do I get my pet? Hope it's soon!


----------



## cs_gardener

arty: Welcome Babu Nanu! I can see she takes after my Judith!

Be careful when it comes to the training grounds, its easy to lose a lot of "health" fast - as I found out the hard way. [smilie=t:


----------



## John N.

Looks like everyone is getting these pets! Glad Linda finally got her's. 

Oh, and cs_gardener speaks the truth. My horse in the graveyard will vouch for that danger in the training grounds. 

-John N.


----------



## gabeszone

Man my pet still stuck in battle mode and he needs to eat! Can someone please free him. Every time I go into the battle training mode it freezes.


----------



## MiamiAG

gabeszone, what browser are you using?


----------



## LindaC

I too am glad that I finally got my pet, meet Balistic, isn't she cute? I just fed her, even though I don't think she was hungry, hmm, I really need to read up more on how to take care of her. What is this training, is it for combat purposes? Balistic is a peaceful cat, even though the name suggests otherwise....

The plant points down under the ITrader ratings aren't the petz points are they?


----------



## gabeszone

Art Im using Yahoo.


----------



## Jimbo205

> The plant points down under the ITrader ratings aren't the petz points are they?


 Yes.

If you save up to 2000 plant points you can let us all know what purchasing a Magic Bean does for your pet.

Or let us know what other things you have learned on the P3ts program. :smile:


----------



## sarahbobarah

Art, gabe is experiencing the same problem that I had!


----------



## Cassie

I think it says that it restores 1000 health and boosts morale by 10. Is it supposed to do anything besides that?


----------



## Jimbo205

> Loading the battle log...


 I am getting this even on the work computers which have a much faster connection than my DSL connection.

What causes the glitch? Graphics?

I assume this is being re-routed to a different server, 
because getting ANYTHING else on APC is much quicker.

And the program can't be very big or complicated. I would guess the program is very, very small. 
Maybe I am completely guessing wrong.


----------



## Cassie

I get that sometimes too, but it never actually freezes like some people, it just takes a while, but then other times it loads right up...


----------



## Jimbo205

Cassie, what are your plans when your Pandora gets to level 10?


----------



## JanS

John N. said:


> Oh, and cs_gardener speaks the truth. My horse in the graveyard will vouch for that danger in the training grounds.
> -John N.


John, what have you done to Zinthos now? Why is his tail all bandaged up?


----------



## Jimbo205

Vet's office is very low on supplies.


----------



## Cassie

Jimbo205 said:


> Cassie, what are your plans when your Pandora gets to level 10?


I don't know...I'm just training cause there's not really anything else to do. I'm to scared to do a real battle, as I don't want her to die! :fencing: You can go past level 10, right?


----------



## chiahead

Cassie said:


> I don't know...I'm just training cause there's not really anything else to do. I'm to scared to do a real battle, as I don't want her to die! :fencing: You can go past level 10, right?


thats kinda funny, I wanna do a battle just to try it out. BTW your pet doesnt die, you can just buy some items from the vet and raise the life up from zero. I have "killed" my pet twice in training mode now. OOPPS


----------



## John N.

JanS said:


> John, what have you done to Zinthos now? Why is his tail all bandaged up?


Haha, Jan too funny! Poor Zinthos the cat/dog thing just couldn't cut it against the level 10 Fox in training. As Jimbo stated, the vet is low is supplies. An poor Zinthos is dearly sick :-&.

But don't anyone fret, as soon as the supplies come in, my Zinthos will be healthy and ready to lay down the gauntlet in the Battle Arena! Better start....:bolt: running. Zinthos is coming!

-John N.


----------



## JanS

LOL! You guys are just so brutal, and us gals seem to baby them for the most part....

How and when do new supplies come in? I must have missed that part. I felt like hoarding food today because the store was getting low too....


----------



## Jimbo205

> How and when do new supplies come in? I must have missed that part.


 You have to race to get them while they are in. :smile:


----------



## JanS

Good thing I have plenty of plant points built up then... 

And good grief, I just stuffed my "pony" full yesterday and he's hungry already? Does the hunger level get more intense as they age?


----------



## cs_gardener

Chiahead, you CAN kill your pet and then it takes 1500 points to resurrect it. I had to do that with my fox because she died in her first training match. I don't know how you've managed to get vet supplies when the health goes all the way down to zero, because I tried and received a message stating that I had no pets suitable for the medical supplies.  

However, she is now resurrected (I didn't want a different pet) and I am much better about keeping track of her health so I can get her treatment before she's in serious danger of death.

I always check to see what the vet has before going to a training match - I want to make certain I can patch up any damage that's incurred. I also keep a few food items in my stock so I don't have to worry about her going hungry. :hungry: Too bad we can't stockpile med supplies, it would certainly be handy.  

As I'm not much of a poster, I have to be rather careful about going to training matches. :boxing: The match itself isn't bad pointwise, but the medical care after is another story.


----------



## Laith

I'm a bit confused by the Moral reading of the Pets. Is more (positive) better?

If so, why do certain foods *reduce* moral? I'm ending up with negative moral...


----------



## John N.

It looks like postive values for Hunger means that your pet is hungry. For example 75% is very hungry, where as 25% it just needs a snack.

*Positive values* for Moral means that your pet is a Good pet.
*Negative values* for Moral mean that your pet is an Evil pet. 
For example, -80 means that you pet will develop devilish horns, where as a greater positive value seems to develop a halo.

I believe good verse evil relates to what spells you are able to use. I haven't had the time to figure out how to use the spells in battle though. The fact that the food produces negative moral like the "Prime Rib" makes finding the balance between hunger and good/evil an interesting process.

Cs_gardener, so you're the one who's using all those medical supplies! Jan can easy buy the store with all those plant points she has in her savings. I better stock up while I can. 

-John N.


----------



## LindaC

I just sent my pet to training, however, every time I try to view her in training, I can't get in and then it closes down. The page starts to load and then stops and I'm looking at a blank page, then it stays like that until I try to get out of there and then I get the message saying, this page is closeing down". So I have no idea what training is all about. Can someone help me out here? 

Many thanks!


----------



## cs_gardener

I've noticed that you have to have the correct moral (good, bad or neutral) in order to purchase or use any of the magic spells. That is your pet has to have a halo if you want to buy the water spell or you'll receive a message stating you have no pets suitable for that action / merchandise / what-have-you. I've gotten that darn message fairly regularly and have stopped actually reading what it says.  I think you have to have a moral of about 50% positive before you get a halo. Conversely, if you wanted to acquire and use the negative spells you'd need a negative moral. You have to choose the foods that will give you the moral you want.  

I've used level 1 water spell in training and it doesn't seem to do much damage to the opponent; and just like an attack, it may or may not work at all. To use a spell all you do is choose the spell option instead of the attack option after pushing the control button. I have just purchased the water spell again and now have level 2 water spell - I don't know yet if it will make much difference as I haven't tried it in training.

Now for a question: is there any place on here where the attributes (strength, agility, etc) of the different creatures can be seen BEFORE entering a training match? My little fox most likely will not do well with a big bruiser and I don't want to have to resurrect her again. I think I remember seeing a list somewhere but I can't remember where.


----------



## bigstick120

Im stuck in battle with John N. Poor little Sparky is going to get it!!!! OH NO!!!


----------



## Cassie

I wonder if the type of food relates to how long it lasts. for example, the sweets or salad won't last as long as the steak... I fed my pet sweets this afternoon and when I checked back now, she had 30% hunger already!


----------



## John N.

bigstick120 said:


> Im stuck in battle with John N. Poor little Sparky is going to get it!!!! OH NO!!!


Take your bets folks! Gamble at the casino! My bet's on my Zinthos! Sparky is gonna get the "spark" kicked out if it! 

BTW, Now that I have returned your attack, you have the option to attack or resign.

-John N.


----------



## Cassie

my pet's shape changed! When I reached level 15, it changed to the current shape... compare my previous post two posts up to the one before it (same species) and see how they are different! how weird!


----------



## Jimbo205

Cassie, thank you for letting us know. Makes me glad I picked the p3t that I did. Gives me something to look forward to when I get to that level. (I am sure there are more things also. Will have to wait and see.)


----------



## bigstick120

Maybe its age and the pet is growing?


----------



## Cassie

I don't think it's age, as it changed right when I increased to level 15, and there are older pets of the same species that didn't change. It will be interesting to see how other pets change as they level, and if they keep changing as they increase level...


----------



## chiahead

Cassie said:


> I wonder if the type of food relates to how long it lasts. for example, the sweets or salad won't last as long as the steak... I fed my pet sweets this afternoon and when I checked back now, she had 30% hunger already!


I am curious about this too cause my pet is always hungry


----------



## Cassie

it would be interesting to test...I'll have to try it!


----------



## Jimbo205

Cassie, I tried to give Pandora some health points from the vet's and the program would not let me do it. I figure the vets' supply must have been out when she got hurt. Just waiting to replenish, right?


----------



## Cassie

yep, I'm just waiting...where did you come from, level 23!!! yeah, I heald her up, but beat her down again... 

I also got messages that people were trying to steal my items!!! How messed up is that???


----------



## John N.

Cassie said:


> I also got messages that people were trying to steal my items!!! How messed up is that???


Whoa, I better watch my stuff. I got a couple of items nabbed by someone too!

I did notice as they Pet grows older, the Pet seem to be hungry more often.

-John.


----------



## Cassie

I'm doing a study to determine if the food item effects how quickly the pet get's hungry...I'll let you know how it goes! right now I'm testing sweets vs. meat pie


----------



## cs_gardener

Cassie, I think you may be on to something. I noticed the cheaper foods don't seem to last as long.


----------



## Cassie

so, anyone want to fight??? There are two people in there now...we just need one more!!!


----------



## chiahead

it wont even let anyone join.....you are both too high in level the sytem will not allow it.


----------



## Cassie

lame...

anyway, my pet's hunger went down, and I didn't feed her, so I'm guessing someone else did, which totally messes up my research!!! I'll have to try again later...


----------



## Jimbo205

Oops. Sorry. 

Pandora looked hungry so I fed her one or two boxes of biscuits. 

Sorry. (I thought she was starving.) 

If it helps salad and biscuits seems to be the best best so far (in my opinion).


----------



## Cassie

ah, don't worry about it...thanks for feeding her! She was hungry again today, so I had to withdraw her from the fight. I think I'm going to stall on training so I can battle!


----------



## Jimbo205

> I think I'm going to stall on training so I can battle!


 And how do we do this if the program won't let other creatures in?

Oh my gosh, you are going to give Pandora a sugar high!

I can tell you with Summer Camps; after all the kids get their candy fix, they are hyper as all heck and then later crash.

Kind of like college students or people that work 24/7 living off of Jolt / Mountain Dew / Coffee / Espresso. Eventually you crash and sleep for 12-14 hours. (hopefully a day you don't have to work or are scheduled to work the late shift)

She is growing. Pandora needs some real food!


----------



## cs_gardener

Weird, I just "killed" Judith in a training accident and was able to get vet supplies and "heal" her. Last time she was killed in a training accident I had to resurrect her (which cost 1500 points!). What gives?!  I like this approach better, but why the difference. I tried to heal her immediately the first time as well, so that was the same. Has the program been changed?


----------



## John N.

I had the same experience of being able to heal and forced to ressurrect when the APC Digipets were first started. So I don't think the program has changed.

I believe the reason why you can heal immediate and are sometimes forced to ressurrect is due to the fact that some "deaths" are fatal requiring ressurrection, whereas some "deaths" are slow going and you can then heal your dying pet.

-John N.


----------



## cs_gardener

John, that makes sense. Everything to do with a training exercise is a chance type of thing, so it would follow that death is also variable according to the program. Thanks!


----------



## vollman1

*Pet Ownership*

What qualifies you for pet ownership? I cannot seem to get one.


----------



## cs_gardener

I donated $20 (I think) to APC and that qualified me to receive my pet. I'm not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## vollman1

I wonder if this is still the case. I didn't donate yet, but hope to once I get more income.[-o<


----------



## cs_gardener

Vollman1, once Art Giacosa logs on I'm sure we'll find out. I think he's organizing the pets.


----------



## MiamiAG

vollman1,

That is still the case.


----------



## Cassie

so, here's an update in my "research" with the food, and if a certain type lasts longer than another type. 

Starting from 30% on 8:27p on 10/5 I fed 2 sweets to get it to 0%. It was up to 55% by 12:43 on 10/8. so it went up 55% in 52.25 hours on sweets only, or 1.05% per hour. 

I fed two meat pies and one sweet to get it back down to 0%. It went up to 45% by 10:15 on 10/9, so 45% in 45.5 hours, so 98.9% per hour.

That's not much of a difference, but it is some. I'm contunuing studying too, so I'll let you know if I find anything else!


----------



## JanS

Interesting Cassie! I've sort of wondered those things, but I'm too lazy to actually do the research.
Do you think the activity level and overall health plays a part in how long the food lasts too?


----------



## treesmcdonald

I made my donation so hopefully I will have a pet soon. How did you guys pick your pets parents? When I tried to make a pet the only option was random.


----------



## JanS

I'm not sure, but I don't think you can choose the parents.
My poor guy Ziggy doesn't have any kids yet, that I know of, so I wish he'd get picked....


----------



## copperleaf

*I dont get it*

I click the pets bar above and it says I cant get a pet, yet I went to the petz site and registered and I got an egg. How does this work?


----------



## Cassie

the pets site, P3tz, is totally different than here. That is the company who makes the programs site. In order to be elegible to use one here (and everything would be separate here, points, pets, items, etc) you have to donate $20. see  here  for details regarding the fund raising drive


----------



## Jimbo205

Cassie, do you know of anyone yet that has used the Arena?


----------



## cs_gardener

Has anyone figured out if you gain experience faster by having an equally matched opponent or by thrashing a lower leveled opponent? I'm rather impatiently trying to reach level 15 so I can see how my fox changes. It just seems to take so dang long and I have the feeling experience may be another "random" factor, but I thought I'd check to see if anyone has noticed differently.


----------



## treesmcdonald

I made a donation and am still not allowed to own a pet  Its not the only reason I made my donation but it sounds like fun! Can I still get one?


----------



## Bert H

OK, so this kid, I mean pet, is eating me out of house and home! He eats a lot! 

Actually, is there a way to put up the pet for 'adoption'? I am going to be going out of town in a couple of days, and don't know how much (if any) internet access I will have for the next few days? If anyone wants to adopt, pm me.


----------



## John N.

treesmcdonald said:


> I made a donation and am still not allowed to own a pet  Its not the only reason I made my donation but it sounds like fun! Can I still get one?


I'm sure you still can, especially since you donated. Art's probably a little busy and has yet to implement it for you. Send Art Giacosa a PM to remind him if it isn't incorporated for you soon.



Bert H said:


> Actually, is there a way to put up the pet for 'adoption'? I am going to be going out of town in a couple of days, and don't know how much (if any) internet access I will have for the next few days? If anyone wants to adopt, pm me.


Funny Bert! You can stick your pet up for adoption, or you can also keep him in the Kennel (icon underneath the Arena) for a few days while your on vacation. They will take care of your Pet for a fee. 

-John N.


----------



## JanS

Ooh, I hadn't checked as far as the kennel. I was thinking I'd have to sweet talk someone here into taking care of Ziggy if I have to be away. Yes, they do eat a lot don't they??? :shock:

Does anyone know if there's a way to go directly back to your pet after going to the market to buy food for them? After I buy food it keeps going back to the market and I can't figure out how to get directly back to the pet then.
I always wind up going back to a post of mine then going back to Ziggy from there, but you'd think there's a shorter route than that, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## LindaC

I'm curious as to why putting your pet through training can cost him/her their life, I mean training should be just that, training, not battle as in the arena and batteling another pet. Does anyone else find this rather odd?

You should be able to put your pet in training so they can learn how to be a warrior and battle other pets, not end up dead. Just my two cents.


----------



## Jimbo205

> Does anyone else find this rather odd?


 Yes.


----------



## cs_gardener

JanS, the very top left icon on the pet screen (where the vet, store, arena, etc. is listed) is your pet "home" so if you click on it you will be shown your pet. Then you can click on your pet and feed it.


----------



## cs_gardener

Linda, I suppose you could consider them training accidents. An aggrevation, I know, as I've killed my pet twice. You have to keep a close watch on the health level and the skills of your opponent. If you're outmatched, its easy for something bad to happen, including death.


----------



## vollman1

*What Do You Do TO Adopt A Pet?*

I am volunteering to adopt Bert's pet, but do not know how to go about it. Does anyone know what steps to take to transfer pet ownership from one member to another?

Any help will be appreciated.

George


----------



## John N.

*Adopting a Pet*

George (Vollman1) in order to adopt a pet, you must have "pet access" gained by making a donation to the Fund Raising Drive. After that adopting a pet is easy.

*To Adopt a Pet:*

1. Someone needs to place their pet up for Adoption/Sell
2. Once that happens, one can visit the Adoption/Sale Shop to buy that pet

-John N.


----------



## Cassie

LindaC said:


> I'm curious as to why putting your pet through training can cost him/her their life, I mean training should be just that, training, not battle as in the arena and batteling another pet. Does anyone else find this rather odd?
> 
> You should be able to put your pet in training so they can learn how to be a warrior and battle other pets, not end up dead. Just my two cents.


the two times I've "killed" my pet in training I have been able to go to the vet and buy a healing medicine that heals him up to whatever the number I bought was, and that's a lot cheaper than the 1500 or whatever it is to resurrect. You do have to exit the battle before you can do that though.

Also, if you seriously have an issue with it (I also think it's rather odd and pointless) you'd have to talk to people from the program's site, since there's nothing APC can do about that, since that's how the program was written.

As for the arena, jimbo, I haven't used it yet...I have pneumonia, so i've been and will still be down for a while. :faint2:


----------



## Jimbo205

> As for the arena, jimbo, I haven't used it yet...I have pneumonia, so i've been and will still be down for a while.


 Please tell me that you are in bed right now using a laptop.

If not, sweetheart - we really like you and having you online - but get back in bed!

I hope you feel better and are following doctor's orders. Please do not mess around with that. Pneumonia can be extremely serious. And we want you around for a very long, long time. :smile:


----------



## Jimbo205

John N. what exactly can you sell a pet for? (shipment of plants?)


----------



## JanS

Thanks for the info on finding my pet CS. I figured it had to be simple....

As for training your pet, you can start out with less aggressive or damaging opponents (which is explained on the pet page), and work your way up as your pet builds strength, endurance and experience. The only time I've killed Ziggy was when he was already hurting and I went for one more attack....


----------



## cs_gardener

arty: Finally! I reached level 15 with Judith. She does look a bit more mature now and thankfully she's kept her swishy tail.  Curiousity was really getting to me, must be a side effect of living with 5 cats.


----------



## chiahead

I wonder if my pet changes at a specific level? Mine has stayed the same so far.


----------



## Cassie

Jimbo205 said:


> Please tell me that you are in bed right now using a laptop.
> 
> If not, sweetheart - we really like you and having you online - but get back in bed!
> 
> I hope you feel better and are following doctor's orders. Please do not mess around with that. Pneumonia can be extremely serious. And we want you around for a very long, long time. :smile:


I rotate from my bed to lying on the couch with my computer...so no worrries there; I'm resting!


----------



## Jimbo205

I also highly recommend hot tea. I don't know what it is about hot tea, but it seems to help make you feel better when you are sick. Go figure.


----------



## Cassie

Jimbo205 said:


> I also highly recommend hot tea. I don't know what it is about hot tea, but it seems to help make you feel better when you are sick. Go figure.


it's actually been a bit warm here (except when I get the chills) so I haven't really been drinking hot tea. I have had some good chicken noodle soup though! I got back for a follow up with my doctor on Monday, so I'll see then if I'm getting better or not


----------



## cs_gardener

chiahead said:


> I wonder if my pet changes at a specific level? Mine has stayed the same so far.


I did a comparison between your Oz and another dragon3, RYU. Oz has kept the same pose but he has longer wings and longer, oh heck what-do-you-call-them - the things on his head. Not scales, a crest?  Well anyway, he changed but not by much. Check them out on the TOP LIST on the pets main page, you can switch between the two dragons and see the difference.


----------



## chiahead

cs_gardener said:


> I did a comparison between your Oz and another dragon3, RYU. Oz has kept the same pose but he has longer wings and longer, oh heck what-do-you-call-them - the things on his head. Not scales, a crest?  Well anyway, he changed but not by much. Check them out on the TOP LIST on the pets main page, you can switch between the two dragons and see the difference.


well thank you. Looks like my pet wont change much but oh well. he is still cool even though he eats a ton every day!


----------



## cs_gardener

chiahead said:


> he is still cool even though he eats a ton every day!


I feel the same way about Judith. I think she gets hungry faster when I take her to training camp. Makes sense in a way, battling is bound to take more energy than sitting around.


----------



## JanS

Oh boy, I hadn't seen any changes in Ziggy since he's been in training, but now I noticed that his "horn" and mane are getting bigger/longer.... I guess some of the changes are subtle....


----------



## Jimbo205

Since my last attempt to use the Battle Arena (my level is now too high), all I do now is feed the creature. 

I guess in a way, he is like a Betta!


----------



## cs_gardener

Jimbo205 said:


> Since my last attempt to use the Battle Arena (my level is now too high), all I do now is feed the creature.


Jimbo, I've caught up to you (level 24) and Cassie is close behind. Take a look at the "Top List" to see who else is nearby. I'd definitely need a point cushion before entering a battle though. I'm more likely to just keep training until I reach level 30 since I want to see if there is another change to Judith's appearance.


----------



## chiahead

I am getting closer in level to you. Maybe when we are all close we can set up a battle!


----------



## Jimbo205

OR, AZ and NY. 

I assume that would be very late at night after 11 pm EST, yes?


----------



## cs_gardener

According to the Petz site we don't all have to be on at the same time to battle, but it would take longer as we'd have to wait for a response from the others in the battle. I wouldn't have to wait until the evening because I pop in here during the day while I'm at work.


----------



## Jimbo205

Did not someone get their creature stuck in there without being able to feed them? 

I like your idea. I just want to make sure that my creature does not starve if I put him in there for a day or two.

By the way Catherine your description in your profile of your tanks is wonderful. 
Can you post a link to them? I would love to see them. :smile: hoto:


----------



## cs_gardener

Jimbo205 said:


> By the way Catherine your description in your profile of your tanks is wonderful.
> Can you post a link to them? I would love to see them. :smile: hoto:


Thank you, I just changed my profile to better reflect how I feel about my tanks. I hope to have some pictures posted soon. I don't have a digital camera of my own, but my dad just lent me his.  I'll have the time to take pics tonight, then I just have to figure out how to post them.


----------



## LindaC

Is anyone else having problems with the training site? I have my pet Balistic in training and every time I go in there and try and click on View, my computer freezes up and then the program ends and I'm booted out of APC! 

Not fair, she's gone 3 rounds and I didn't even get to see her battle, although I believe she's ahead as there no cuts or bandages on her yet!

Anyone else try to go in there?

I wish there was another link where we could discuss what's going on with out pet, other than this one. Not many people log into this link.


----------



## cs_gardener

I was able to go in and view your battle, so I don't know if the problem is just with your computer or if it has been fixed. Keep track of your pet's health and make sure to pull her out of training before it becomes dangerously low. Right now Balistic is doing fine (54%) while her opponent is near death (1%). You do want to stop a training round before her health gets so low that one good blow from her opponent can kill her. I've learned that the hard way. 

I've noticed that there aren't that many people training their pets which is probably why this thread isn't more active. Good luck with Balistic!


----------



## JanS

I've been training almost every day, but I pull Ziggy out after I'm done so I can restore his health and feed him.

Linda, it sounds like you may have a browser problem or something to have that happen.


----------



## cs_gardener

Just had to share, at level 35 Judith made another form change. She's growing up but still has her cute big ears.


----------



## Cassie

oh, it's 35 then? I'm almosto there!


----------



## Cassie

Pandora struck at Raptor. Furiously! Causing 710 damage! 
Wow!!! I didn't know she had it in her! She's now a level 35, and changed! Isn't she cute?


----------



## cs_gardener

She is very cute! You have one strong pet there causing 710 damage at one blow. Judith has more agility than strength. I'll have to remember not to have her fight Pandora I don't think she'd make out very well!


----------



## Cassie

cs_gardener said:


> She is very cute! You have one strong pet there causing 710 damage at one blow. Judith has more agility than strength. I'll have to remember not to have her fight Pandora I don't think she'd make out very well!


it was a super hit, I have never done that much before...mostly in teh 200 range


----------



## cs_gardener

I suppose it depends in part on who she's fighting. Some creatures Judith can barely touch, others she hits hard - but never anything like 710. 

Is that a band-aid on Pandora's nose? Best get her to the vet!


----------



## JanS

Catherine, Ziggy has way more agility than strength too, so we'd probably be a better match for a battle if we ever decide to do that. 

I know I'd get my butt kicked by many of them that around the same level with those hard blows. The agility helps a little, but not enough against those tough blows.


----------



## Cassie

yeah, it is, but I need to wait foro her to get hungry again so I can feed her sweets to counteract the -20 morale, otherwise she'll go "evil" :heh:


----------



## Cassie

um...my pet just CHANGED COLORS!!! Is that normal? I know there's a change color thing you can give to an egg, but she's not an egg, and I didn't do it!!! What's going on?


----------



## John N.

Holy crap it did! Haha, wasn't it purple/blueish before. Being that we're really all pioneers of the Petz program on APC it looks normal to me! 

I'm hesitant to train mine further because from Jan's other thread it shows my pet grows into some odd looking animal!

-John N.


----------



## cs_gardener

That is strange Cassie, I wonder what happened. Is there any way to change the color back? The green is nice though, and a bit different from the other aquarian pets.

John, what do you mean Zinthos will grow into an odd-looking animal? I thought the mature form was rather like a lion. I liked it - a mature, robust, takes no guff type of creature.

I have to say that Jan's Ziggy looks different with the studded collar and bad attitude. I may have to let Judith go evil so I can see what its like.


----------



## Cassie

yeah, it was purplish, and I was the first to make it that color... I have no idea how or why it turned, I noticed it just after I posted, and as the page showed up, it was green/brown and caught my eye right away. I don't know if they have something that can change color for adult pets, but if they did, that would be cool! Change it up every few months!


----------



## chiahead

I think there may be an issue with the Petz again. Seems to be no food or vet supplies at all. Unless they were all used???


----------



## JanS

Someone has been playing with our pets and changing the moral, etc. They probaby bought up all of the food too.

Yesterday I left Ziggy at -10 for moral, and later I watched him go up to +100 moral and then down to -100 in a few minutes, so someone is just playing around. I just wish I wouldn't have already fed him if I knew someone else was going to come in and play around like that. LOL!

I have no idea why the color changed like that though. That's only suppose to be possible on eggs.


----------



## Cassie

food is back, but no meds... And yeah, I'm guessing someone was feeding our pets, since mine has 100% morale, when it was slightly neg, I think... I do still wonder about the color change!


----------



## Cassie

hum, what do you think of the color now? I just tried it, and the color shot works on full pets, not just eggs! that should be fun!


----------



## cs_gardener

I like it! A more cheerful color than the other green. I wonder if the person who was feeding pets also decided to try a color change. 

I gave Judith a new look too. I'm glad the color change works for adult pets as I was never completely happy with the color I originally picked. I wanted a redder color rather than the brown I got. Maybe I'll try red in a while when I'm tired of the silvery-blue.


----------



## Cassie

I like her color...it's like a polar ice blue color. I'm excited about being able to change color, and for only 90 points, it can be a frequent thing!


----------



## Markalot

I am unable to purchase a pet, do I need a fix?


----------



## cs_gardener

The ability to have pets were an incentive for donating $20 (?) during a site improvement fund-raiser over a year ago. If you contact a moderator and donate you should be able to get one.


----------



## mikenas102

I just want a way to get over a million health points like a couple of you have. I didn't pay attention for about 2 weeks and I came back to a nearly dead pet. Somebody fess up! How did you hack your Petz to get the health like that?


----------

